# Ampeg Reverberocket



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey guys.

just bought an Ampeg Reverberocket 50-H, 50 watt head. I dont think it sounds too bad, any thoughts on it... is it decent? whats the track record?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That's a cool looking head. I love ampegs, especially the blue diamond series. I have a SJ12-R combo and just love it. Get that head with the right speakers and it'll sing.


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

any thoughts on the right cab?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Would depend on how big you want to go but mine sounded good with a 12" emminence legend and even better with a 12" tone tubby ( single 12 combo). A nice 2-12 cab would go good with that head.


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

dude its such a pain in the butt to find a 2x12 cab... i dont have the cash to drop $600 on a brand new one, so im looking for a used one and they are hard to come by in decent condition.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i used a pair of mid sixties reverborockets and a reverbojet for a good while- loved them, but they were prone to failure and electrocutions- not theyre fault tho-


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Didn't know I was giving an opinion on a budget. Optimally a 2-12 or a 4-10 cab would go great with that head. On a budget I would suggest a single 12 would get you going, if you can build the cab , find a good speaker either on here or ebay. I have an small marshall combo cabinet that I gutted and installed the 12" Eminence Legend in. If your interested I'd take 65.00 for it plus shipping.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Was looking at the same thing, but didn't have the money or the tools to fix or build a new one. I found this guy on ebay, has a great rep and builds some very nice cabinets in color combinations you want (built to order and can do custom). 

http://search.ebay.ca/_W0QQsassZ2688abe

Seems to be having a sale at the moment. Add some speakers, seems to be a very good budget way.


----------

